# New Jersey Dogs In Cars Law



## mudwhistle (Jun 5, 2012)

If you get caught with an unrestrained child while driving you can get a $50 fine. If you're caught with an unrestrained pet the fine can be ether $200 or even as high as $1000. 

Looks like Bruiser is gonna be stuck in a child-seat whether he likes it or not. 






Advocates for the new law say that 100,000 dogs are killed per year by falling or by being thrown out of moving vehicles. Owners will be charged with animal cruelty and fined. So the days of flapping gums and saliva flying out a passenger window are over. The law doesn't care how fun this is for pets. As a matter of fact, it may seem like a form of punishment to them. 













Honestly........don't these people have better things to do? 

How about working up a jobs plan, or maybe working on balancing the budget. Why is this all of the sudden a world changing issue?

Personally I think this is Nanny-state BS gone to the dogs. 

If you want to find out about animal restraints that are governmentally approved go here. Canine Auto - Canine Auto. 






I think this law is gonna eventually bite someone in the ass. Literally......







Unbuckled Dogs Draw Stiffer Penalty Than People - New Milford, NJ Patch


----------



## amir (Jun 5, 2012)

Meanwhile nobody give a &%$# about the way farm animals/livestock are transported/treated.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 5, 2012)

> The law doesn't care how fun this is for pets.



And if your kid says its fun to tie a towel around his neck and jump off the roof, you'll say his fun should come before his safety. 

Do you even HAVE a friggin BRAIN?

If so, USE IT.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 7, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> > The law doesn't care how fun this is for pets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is the humor section, not the asshole section. 

Get a clue.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 7, 2012)

call me crazy and i am sure you have and will...but i can see a reason for this...


as the owner of large dogs.....if there was a wreck i do not want my dogs fleeing the scene...esp if they need medical treatment....i esp dont wanna be hurt and emt's have to wait for the cops to kill my dog to assist me.....

but what the hell it is easier to leave them at home.....the one that travels....he does it well....


----------

